# Detention Sergeant Ronnie Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detention Sergeant Ronnie Brown 
*Polk County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 8, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* 2896
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 30, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Sergeant Ronnie Brown passed away as a result of complications from injuries inflicted by an inmate one week earlier.

The inmate, who was in custody on a murder charger, had refused to leave his cell in the South County Jail and broke the head off of a sprinkler. As Sergeant Brown and another deputy attempted to extract him from the cell the inmate shoved him against a wall and then onto the floor. Other deputies pulled Sergeant Brown from the cell and then closed the door.

The next morning Sergent Brown was taken by ambulance to a nearby hospital to be treated for his back injury. The following afternoon he was taken to a second hospital where it was discovered that his back had been fractured. He underwent surgery the following day.

On September 8th Sergeant Brown's wife discovered him passed away in his hospital room after arriving for a visit.

Sergeant Brown had served with the Polk County Sheriff's Office for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter. His wife also serves as a detention deputy with the agency.
Agency Contact Information
Polk County Sheriff's Office
455 N. Broadway Avenue
Bartow, FL 33830

Phone: (863) 533-0344

_*Please contact the Polk County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

It is very sad to see these long timers on the verge of retirement not able to enjoy their lives and family after the years of sacrifices they have made.

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sergeant Brown


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Rip sir


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sergeant Brown.


----------

